# Delonghi lattissima Leaking



## tech (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi I have a Delonghi lattissima Pro Coffee machine, it has developed a leak, water comes into the capsule tray and also leaking out the top by the Extraction Head, Have you come across this issue before, Would a replacement Extraction Head resolve the issue

Many Thanks

Stephen


----------

